# Conseils pour augmenter la longévité de la batterie iPad 4



## Manali (24 Mai 2013)

bonjour,
puis-je laisser mon iPad retina constamment relié au câble de charge , je suis constamment a 100% de batterie.est-ce une bonne idée?et dois je quand même faire des cycles de charge/décharge complets?( une fois par mois conseiller).
Merci d avance.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

Manali a dit:


> bonjour,
> puis-je laisser mon iPad retina constamment relié au câble de charge , je suis constamment a 100% de batterie.est-ce une bonne idée?et dois je quand même faire des cycles de charge/décharge complets?( une fois par mois conseiller).
> Merci d avance.



Bonjour, Bienvenue,

Je ne laisse jamais mon iPad constamment en charge, il vaut mieux faire travailler la batterie, à moins d'être jour et nuit à travailler avec l'iPad je ne vois pas l'utilité de le laisser sur le secteur.


----------



## Manali (24 Mai 2013)

Ok , merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

Manali a dit:


> Ok , merci



Un iPad est fait pour être trimballé, donc ...


----------



## Manali (24 Mai 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Un iPad est fait pour être trimballé, donc ...



C est parceque j aime bien lire mes mail et faire mes commandes internet dans mon lit et je laissais l iPad branché au secteur constamment.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2013)

Manali a dit:


> C est parceque j aime bien lire mes mail et faire mes commandes internet dans mon lit et je laissais l iPad branché au secteur constamment.....



Ca me gênerait d'avoir un câble qui traîne quand je suis au lit


----------



## Manali (24 Mai 2013)

Le plus gênant c était surtout la longueur du cable....je n avais pas beaucoup de rayon d action....lol


----------



## Mark Twang (26 Mai 2013)

Chez moi : un dock est posé sur la table de nuit. Je tiens la journée avec et il se recharge la nuit, tout en me servant de réveil le matin. Ça me paraît idéal.


----------



## Manali (27 Mai 2013)

Mark Twang a dit:


> Chez moi : un dock est posé sur la table de nuit. Je tiens la journée avec et il se recharge la nuit, tout en me servant de réveil le matin. Ça me paraît idéal.



Ou as tu trouvé ce dock ? Il suffit de le poser dessus et l iPad se recharge sans connectique?
Merci


----------

